# Why did my decal crack like this?



## tbfoto (Mar 10, 2016)

I've made about a dozen decal pens but have never had a decal end up like this. What happened? In the back of my mind I wonder if a coating of CA did not fully dry when another coat was added and then it gassed? Would that do it or should I look for another reason? This was about 6 layers of thin then about 3 layers of medium CA
I'm also having a very hard time getting the edges of the decals to disappear. Any Tips? I use CA as my finish then use a plastic polish.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 10, 2016)

Why did it crack? Who really knows. As far as making the edge disappear I first apply enough coats of CA and polish it to 12000,  and then apply the decal followed by the CA that seems to make the edge invisible.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you use accelerator ?  If so it may be getting the ca too hot and cracking.  I haven't had this problem yet so hopefully someone else will join in.  As for the decal edges, I put a nice ca finish on the pen first, micro mesh and polish it to a finished look and then I apply my decal and start over with the ca finish.  Good luck !


----------



## tbfoto (Mar 10, 2016)

JohnU said:


> Do you use accelerator ?  If so it may be getting the ca too hot and cracking.  I haven't had this problem yet so hopefully someone else will join in.  As for the decal edges, I put a nice ca finish on the pen first, micro mesh and polish it to a finished look and then I apply my decal and start over with the ca finish.  Good luck !


 I used the accelerator with the Medium CA but not the thin. I finished my wood then added a couple layers of thin CA but I didn't micro than down this time. I waited for the thin layers to dry then added the decal, waited for that to dry, then added my final layers of thin and medium CA. 
I'm sanding it all off and going to start all over again I believe. Im not happy with this result at all.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 10, 2016)

I always finish my ca twice.  Once before the decal and again after the decal. I start with a couple thin ca layers and then a couple medium layers.  After I sand and polish it to a finished pen I add the decal and go straight to medium with about five more layers. Then sand and finish again. You'll get it after a few pens stick with it.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 10, 2016)

Is it Stick-Fast CA??


----------



## tbfoto (Mar 10, 2016)

No, it's CA I get at Hobby Lobby. It has always worked well. I'll bet it was my fault....not the CA.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 10, 2016)

Better do a search, you're not the only one with cracking CA finish.


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Tom, 

Maybe I can help. I do a lot of decals. What type of CA glue do you use? This is key....as far as Thin and Medium. I have found that if I use only medium, then it almost melts my decal. So I use 6 coats of thin and 6 coats of medium and use Bob Smith glue......

Also, go to Shop Small Hobby Tools & Miniature Tools from Micro Mark, they have some decal solution that I apply to my decals to secure them. I also use decal repair solution from them.  

What type of decal paper do you use? I use a laser printer. I buy from DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers. You can get 100 sheets for $75. I have found through test that this is the best, please note, in my opinion. 

I hope this info helps. If you need to, please contact me with the info below if you need any help. I did a tutorial at the Florida Penturning Gathering a couple of weeks ago. 

Thanks, 

Jon David Jones


----------



## tbfoto (Mar 11, 2016)

jondavidj said:


> Hi Tom,  Maybe I can help. I do a lot of decals. What type of CA glue do you use? This is key....as far as Thin and Medium. I have found that if I use only medium, then it almost melts my decal. So I use 6 coats of thin and 6 coats of medium and use Bob Smith glue......  Also, go to Shop Small Hobby Tools & Miniature Tools from Micro Mark, they have some decal solution that I apply to my decals to secure them. I also use decal repair solution from them.  What type of decal paper do you use? I use a laser printer. I buy from DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers. You can get 100 sheets for $75. I have found through test that this is the best, please note, in my opinion.  I hope this info helps. If you need to, please contact me with the info below if you need any help. I did a tutorial at the Florida Penturning Gathering a couple of weeks ago.  Thanks,  Jon David Jones


Thank you Jon for that information. I've been using the Testors kit that I get at Hobby Lobby. I've done a dozen or so decal pens but this is the first I've had do this.. I printed up more decals last night and sprayed them with sealer about 5 hours later. I'll apply them tonight and see how it goes. I'm also going to go pick up a fresh bottle of CA. I'm expecting better results.
Thank you Jon for the information


----------



## Jimmykoko2 (Mar 14, 2016)

jondavidj said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Maybe I can help. I do a lot of decals. What type of CA glue do you use? This is key....as far as Thin and Medium. I have found that if I use only medium, then it almost melts my decal. So I use 6 coats of thin and 6 coats of medium and use Bob Smith glue......
> 
> ...



Love it when the experts join in to help!

Jon do you have any YouTube videos out showing your process?
Thanks, Jim


----------

